# Shades Babies <3



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

So shade gave birth yesterday so her baby/s are 1 day olf and from what I can tell momma and babies are doing great! I was hoping there wasn't going to be babies but ya! So there's I'm thinking 2 maybe up to 5 but I've yet to see them! I'm staying away though that's why, can't wait!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm thinking only 1 or 2 now, I've only seen one and all I saw was half a butt! But it was a cute butt


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my, I didn't think there were going to be any babies. I hope everything goes well!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

lol me either! but theres i think 5 in there! 4 for sure


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Only 3, I counted wrong (baby was just laying weird.) and they are going to be 4 weeks old in 3 days! Rhea is a chocolate as far as i can tell, idk yet, Jasper is maybe a snowflake and Ky is also a chocolate so far, but has a cute little skunk stripe XD Rhea likes food. shes 130g so far, Jasper is 110g and Ky is only 100g. Ky has a home with a girl in the same town as me, so when hes ready to go he wont be going far  and im debating if i want to keep a baby or not, Rhea is more calm, but is more like her mom ( kind of grumpy and reserved at first them is so cute and funny) and Jasper is more like Oliver ( extremely hyper and always wired, which kind of turns me away from him as want more of a cuddler) but idk if i should keep another girl or a boy or neither.  so ya.

Rhea is starting to try to eat solid food and is sort of succeeding, she has eaten a few pieces, but i dont see any teeth! i stuck my finger in her mouth and didnt see or feel any, but the crunch of the food could be heard, she was sitting RIGHT in the bowl XD Jasper isnt so much excited about it and Ky just doesnt care.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Why debate over keeping a baby when you're already giving away one of your adults away for free?


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

-.- we aren't. So please dont even go there.







**Okay I was just going to update you all and keep this a happy post, so please ignore that**


Rhea-134g and eating hard food if it's crushed up
Jasper-114g and trying to eat hard food, not as good at eating it as Rhea
Ky- 107g and pushing the food around and licking some up.


Momma keeps licking the paint off of them and spitting iy on herself so I have to reapply it when I can't tell who is who with only 1 quill painted left.

Cleaned the cage a few days ago and mom didn't care, and I switched her nest box to an igloo so no one would get stuck behind it. And she is more comfortable now.


Only a few weeks left till Ky goes home with his new family.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

awwwww... can't wait to see baby pictures!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

lol if you have a fb account you can like the page Dallas and Shade, i post pictures on there since its easier then putting them on here XD


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 1379_n.jpg this is Rhea, the only female in the litter, the most rambunctious and the fattest one, weighing in at 140g today

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 1891_n.jpg this is Rhea and Jasper, Jasper is on the left and Rhea on the right.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 8073_n.jpg Rhea

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 0426_n.jpg this is Ky, hes the smallest, weighing only 113g today. he has a home ready and lined up.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 3401_n.jpg this is Jasper, hes second biggest, weighing 116g today, i may or may not have a home for him yet, still waiting for applications etc.

want more photos, videos and updates? it has almost all of the baby pictures and all the videos.

check out the Dallas and Shade FB page!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dallas-a ... 8984799070


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

well, Ky's home fell through so now i have to find him a new home  but i did get a ton of applications in for Jasper so i accepted 2 and told them the situation, hoping for replies!!


Rhea- 185g
Jasper-176g
Ky-160g


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

finally got homes for all of the babies! Ky is going to a home with a female hedgehog named Bee ( dont worry shes spayed) north of me near some of the best vets we have! and Jasper will be going home with a lady and her 6 year old son and a younger daughter ( its mom and sons hedgehog, mom will be primary caregiver, if they do not think its the pet for them later on, i will take him back.) all is well here!!

the babies will be 6 weeks old on monday the 28th ( thats also when the new owners are coming to meet!) and have been away from mom since lunch today (12:00, i slept in till then -.-) and its currently 7:13 as im typing this, they will be reunited with momma at 8:00 pm and then taken away again at 10:00 pm and then reunited again at 3:00am. just so they dont freak out on monday! they are all eating solid food ( not meal worms yet, not sure why but nope, wont touch em) and are wheeling like crazy when they have them. i have ordered 2 more CSW ( thanks Larry!) for Shade and Rhea, Oliver will get the home made one and Dallas his original CSW 

Rhea is turning out to be a beautiful girl  and the boys into handsome young hogs!

ill try to post a bunch of pictures, or just make a website for them, as its probably easier for me to put up the whole like 400 baby pictures!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

http://dallas-shade-rhea-oliver.webs.com/

their website!


----------

